# O'Briens homework assignments



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Link to Jim O'Briens homework assignments to the players



Jim O'Brien said:


> Danny Granger. I want Danny to be our go-to guy and he needs to work on his one-on-one abilities for that to happen. He's an excellent spot-up shooter off of one or two dribbles but to be the go-to guy he's going to have to work on his first step, penetrating the lane and hitting big shots while he's closely defended.
> 
> Mike Dunleavy. Michael was asked to carry a tremendous load this year and he may have worn down physically a little as the year went on. The NBA season is a marathon. I'm asking Mike to take the whole concept of conditioning to a different level by training harder and longer than he ever has. In his past years in the NBA he hasn't been called on to be a go-to guy and we need him on the court because he makes our movement on offense very, very effective. After he does, he'll be just as fresh toward the end of the season as he is on opening night.
> 
> ...


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

So since he didn't mention Andre Owens, Kareem Rush, or David Harrison, is this the end of their Pacers careers (they are free agents)? He didn't mention Tinsley either, so obviously he is gone too (thank God).


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

That was awesome. It shows some of the strengths/weaknesses of players that aren't quite so obvious. O'Brien's awesome for doing this.

I never thought about Murphy not being able to take charges, but now that I think about it, a majority of his fouls come from times when he takes contact in a bad position, when he could just fall over.

What he said about Ike leads me to believe that he still won't see any minutes next year. The same with Shawne as well. Unless he really improves, Stephen Graham's going to get his minutes.


----------



## Pacers Fan Forever (May 31, 2008)

*Assuming they are around next year *Cough (Jermaine) *Cough

I'm glad he's talking about Stephen Graham, I hope he sticks around with us. I love his analysis of Jeff Foster, that sounds just like my impression of Foster - a blue collar guy who's gonna outwork everyone. Marquis Daniels will never be able to hit a 3 in his life, hate to break it to you. I'm glad he's putting expectations on Ike Diogu and especially Shawne Williams, they need it to truly become the player he can be. It looks like Jim O'brien is dealing with the young players the right way.

2 things he should've addressed that he didn't: Tell Troy Murphy, for the love of God, to learn how to post up and Danny Granger needs to refocus on his defense and rebounding abilities (the two things that got him in the league in the first place). I felt that towards the end of the season Granger was focusing just on offense and being the scorer we need him to be, which is fine since he needs to figure that out. But at the same time he can't forget what truly has made him a valuable asset to our team: defense and rebounding.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Pacers Fan Forever said:


> *Assuming they are around next year *Cough (Jermaine) *Cough
> 
> I'm glad he's talking about Stephen Graham, I hope he sticks around with us. I love his analysis of Jeff Foster, that sounds just like my impression of Foster - a blue collar guy who's gonna outwork everyone. Marquis Daniels will never be able to hit a 3 in his life, hate to break it to you. I'm glad he's putting expectations on Ike Diogu and especially Shawne Williams, they need it to truly become the player he can be. It looks like Jim O'brien is dealing with the young players the right way.
> 
> 2 things he should've addressed that he didn't: Tell Troy Murphy, for the love of God, to learn how to post up and Danny Granger needs to refocus on his defense and rebounding abilities (the two things that got him in the league in the first place). I felt that towards the end of the season Granger was focusing just on offense and being the scorer we need him to be, which is fine since he needs to figure that out. But at the same time he can't forget what truly has made him a valuable asset to our team: defense and rebounding.



Welcome to the site! Always great to see new posters in the Pacers forum. :cheers:


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Knick_Killer31 said:


> Welcome to the site! Always great to see new posters in the Pacers forum. :cheers:



Welcome indeed...Glad to have you!....:cheers:


----------

